# If money were no option.....



## End Level Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Theres about a gazillion I would buy from given the money....

Heres my random tops

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Thousand Oaks Ranch

Cedar Fields has a mare that I just love.(Actually more than just one but one they might be selling)

Roko Miniature Horses

Pacific Pintos

Rivendell Miniature Horses

Reece Family Miniatures

Nostalgia Miniature Horse Farm

OHHHHH there are simply tooooo many breeders of absolutely stunning horses.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 1, 2009)

For sure I would make a trip to Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm and Laura at Ten L


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Ohh yeah. They would be awesome to visit too.........

And Cross Country

Man there are just toooooooo many breeders of NICE miniatures.

Only 10 miniatures. ONLY TEN MINIATURES...... hmmm Im going to have to work on my chanting skills and my STRONG WILL POWER only 10 minis only 10 minis................


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 1, 2009)

If I had to choose just one farm well that is difficult but if I could only go to one it would be Taylor Pony Farm


----------



## Minimor (Mar 1, 2009)

Taylor Pony Farm -- me too!!!

(And I'll take this chance to say: Lisa, it's great to see you back!!


----------



## Keri (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw geez! Tough one when you say if you actually had money....






Buster from Jason at Excaliber Training Center. What a gorgeous MP gelding!

A lady in Florida has a modern (can't remember her name). But he sure is pretty too!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely Cross Country Farm...I would love to have an own daughter of Redboy

Lost Spoke Ranch, I like my appies





there are many others I would love to be able to buy from but just cant think of them right now


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 1, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]1) First Knights Miniatures[/SIZE]_

2) Another Dimension

Of course there are several more but these are my top picks....


----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 1, 2009)

My first choice is Riverdance Miniatures. Then, I would love a First Knight horse. Perhaps El Rancho Loco.

Barb


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 1, 2009)

If lack of money was really no problem I would visit people right here on this Forum first...even though money _is_ a constant problem, it may still be a possibility!!

I should truly like one of Robin's (REO) stallion "Lotto"'s colts, a H/Z for Splash/Tobiano and Black, colt (don't want much do I??



)

Then I should like one of Freeland's (Songcatcher) "Bear's" fillies, preferably a Palomino but a Smoky Black and White or a Smoky Cream would be nice.

Then I am off to Karen ( Dontworrybeappy) for a nice appy colt or filly (don't mind on this one as they will all be Black based, but a Silver Black Appy colt with Splash would be ace, Karen



)

Then I'm going to Erica's place for a gelding to drive, Silver Bay, please Erica!!

Right, we need a _really_ big trailer, someone to drive it, someone to drive the RV (I would offer but I have this tendency to revert to driving on the left hand side of the road when I am tired, if you don't mind that I am good to go!!) and we can start off on our shopping trip.........er, oh, yes,..........

[SIZE=8pt]* and some money....forgot that....darn*[/SIZE]


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you Jane. I shall see what I can do in the ordering department.



Foals should start arriving in about a month.

If money were no object? I would have to buy some more land first. Then hire some help. Then . . . so many to choose from.


----------



## jsites (Mar 1, 2009)

End Level Farms said:


> Theres about a gazillion I would buy from given the money....
> Heres my random tops
> 
> Erica's Tiny Trotters
> ...



Thanks for the nice complement! Your exactly right......there are many wonderful breeders who are very nice to work with. I agree with all your top picks but I would like to also buy horses from Lucky Four and Alamos.


----------



## Fred (Mar 1, 2009)

Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm

D&S

Taylor Pony Farm

Fiddlestix

and several other farms Linda


----------



## Taylor Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my top picks would be Limestone again, and El Rancho Loco and of course Firewaters Miniature's, I like that refind long neck, leggy, small head look, ahhh. TJ


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think I would do anything different.....

ETA: Now if I had more ROOM or more TIME, then I might be shopping for more... But I won't allow myself to think about that.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for the complement





It is wonderful for our horses to be desired.

We have bought horses from many of the farms on L.B.: Canterbury, Cross Country, Knollac, LTD, Aloha Acres, etc. And are proud to own them.


----------



## maestoso (Mar 1, 2009)

The first place I would go would be First Knights Miniatures, hands down, no question or second thoughts about it. This year alone at the World Show the Champion of Champions, Grand Jr Stallion, Res Grand Jr Stallion, Grand Jr Mare, were all either directly or closely indirectly the result of their program. You can't deny their consistency.


----------



## vvf (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I would pick Limestone. I would sure like a Nighthawk daughter.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 1, 2009)

I would have a hard time choosing but if money weren't a factor I guess I wouldn't have too. Lol.

I would take one from each to start!!!

LKF

Triple K

First Knight

Reece

Limestone

Alliance

Heaven Sent Ranch

Whinny 4 Me

ROKO

Samples

There are more I am sure.

Of I forgot a very important one Ten L for sure.

Been window shopping at White Tail, love some of their mares.

Oh oh

JSW Farm duh!!!!!!!

Double Diamond

Fur sure Thousand Oaks

Lucky Four

Fallen Ash

Redrock

Oh if money wasn't an issue.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 1, 2009)

For me, First Knight without a question.

Then Monette has a mare I'd KILL to have, but will NEVER have that kind of money to put into ONE horse! But she's worth it.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 1, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Fire Water Miniature Horses[/SIZE] a Calvin X Hey Gorgous Colt _(it could happen!)_

LKF

Triple K

First Knight

Reece

Limestone

Alliance

Heaven Sent Ranch

Whinny 4 Me


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmmm....

I would by from

LTD Minis

Lastchance Miniatures

Roko Miniatures

Green Creek Stable

HIdden Timber Miniatures

Little America Miniatures

T bar T Miniatures

Dent Ranch

Whinny 4 Me

Triple K


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2009)

If money were no object... Wouldn't that be nice?

I'd buy from:

Tony at Little America - he occassionally gets taller horses and has a mare for sale I'd love to have...

Lucky Hart

Little King

Triple K

Cross Country

Dusty Lane

Erica's Tiny Trotters

and, there are a few others who's names escape me...


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I certainly agree that there are soo many nice horses out there.

This is really cool. I love how some names are always coming up. And how there are new ones that pop up.

I admit if money ect were no proplem I would seriously be in trouble.

Some have the horses I desire right now. Others I would have to wait for the right one to come. The perfect markings out of the right cross ect. Since I am only allowed 10. (Not including foals or young stock)


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to buy a couple more of REO's (ROKO) horses.






And then I would like to make a trip to Triple K Miniatures in North Dakota and bring home a couple.

And I like the horses that belong to Laura at Ten L.

And Wisteria Minis.

And Stars Miniatures in TX.

And Limestone

And Star Ridge Acres

And Alliance Minis

And Little King Farm

I could keep going all day long.

Of course I would also have to buy lots more land to house all these horses.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 1, 2009)

I do way too much window shopping for this kind of game.



Assuming we're talking about horses that are actually for sale (if I had the money to buy ANY horse things would get messy), I would take:

Vermilyea Farms' High Fashion and Miss Beverly Hills

Fallen Ash Scouts Laced In Red (at Scott Creek)

LM Idols Knight In White Satin

Sami's Zabella Bay

Celtic Fields Eagles Exotica

Arions Buckalicious

Of course there are a lot of other horses I would happily take too.


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 1, 2009)

*ALLIANCE MINIATURES *


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 1, 2009)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Then I am off to Karen ( Dontworrybeappy) for a nice appy colt or filly (don't mind on this one as they will all be Black based, but a Silver Black Appy colt with Splash would be ace, Karen
> 
> 
> 
> )Then I'm going to Erica's place for a gelding to drive, Silver Bay, please Erica!!


I'm working on it! Have all the horses and genetics in place, just have to get them all put together!



'

If money were no option I'd just keep doing what I'm doing - I like the horses I have and the plans I've made and I want to see the results! But I'd be adding to the facilities - more barns, better arenas, a bigger house... one of those $30,000.00 horse exercisers and the grading to install it... a full time gardener, grooms and more.... oh yeah, and a driver to get us to more shows around the country!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 1, 2009)

There certainly seems to be a lot of "brand" loyalty here with people liking the farms they have bought from in the past.

But it is also fun to see which farms (or horses) they are dreaming about





This has been a fun post. Thank you!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow....I day dream about this every time I get on the forum or check out the saleboard (probably worse the some of you since I've been "horseless" for the last year), but here is the "short list"....lol

Little King Farm

Limestone

Nostalgia

Mountain Meadows

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Redrock

Cross Country

LTD

Buck On Ranch

Reece Family Miniatures

Buckeye Walnut Creek

hmmmm.......I know there are more....lol


----------



## horsehug (Mar 1, 2009)

There are bound to be others whose horses I love also........

But right off the top of my head it would be for sure

Tony Greaves of Little America and

Ginny Long of Critter Creek

I also love the tiny Buckeroo son that John Eberth has at his place named Little Buckeroo (Junior). I'd love a tiny daughter of his .

Susan O.


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! Thank you SO MUCH Diamond, Jane, Mary, Dan and Julie!





We are very proud of our horses!





We sold 6 horses this week. It was very hard on me to see my beloveds go, but it does my heart good to know that they will be loved by their new moms!

I keep getting told that The Pooka might come up missing LOL!

His mom is bred back the same way and I'm so excited!!

If I had the money, I'd have to join Jane and just drive all around looking at them all! There are so many horses I like!!!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Thousand Oak

Taylor Pony Farm

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Cross Country Farm

Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm

And, I wouldnt mind having a driving horse from McCabe Training Center either

~Jen~


----------



## Nostalgia (Mar 1, 2009)

You all are right, there are so many spectacular farms!!! I am honored and thank the people that mentioned Nostalgia Farm!!! I noticed there were several references to Nostalgia farm, Limestone, JSW, Ten L... these are all Kentucky farms and offspring/bred mares/stallion services would be eligible for the Ky Breeders Incentive!!!

So if you have some extra money and would like to invest in another horse you can actually earn money for every AMHA point that a horse in the program wins!!! And if you are the breeder you get 10% of that money - which is a good reason to breed your mare to a stallion standing in Ky and have the mare foaled out in Ky - and the stallion owner also gets 10% so why not stand your stallion in the state as well! Not only can you get money off the baby when it is shown - but it is a good marketing tool for that foal! We are going to show anyway - might as well make some Money!!!!





If you would like more information you may contact me @ [email protected] or 502-592-8823. Or you can visit kentuckyminiaturehorsebreeders.angelfire.com for forms and rules.

Thanks again.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 1, 2009)

Well i did not plan to make it on this list, thank you



Although really you do not have to win the lottery to buy a horse from me, i am pretty reasonable...

Okay.....when i win the lottery and get to go on the ultimate unlimited shopping the spree i plan on visiting (well have been lucky enough so far to actually get some horses from a few of the below farms)...not in any special order.

Buckeye WCF

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Lucky Hart

Little King Farm

Aloha Acres

Nostalgia

Wallstreet

Taylor Pony Farm

McCarthys

Limestone

Reece

LTD

JC's

Will most likely think of more.......


----------



## Katie Iceton (Mar 1, 2009)

First Knight because I have wanted one of K.C's for sooo long!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 1, 2009)

If money were of no object and I could buy any horse and IF the horse were for sale I would buy Eric's Queen of Denial We have other Erica Horses and they are amazing but have loved this mare since the first day I saw her.

I also would buy from Robin again ROKO

Karen Wales Westwind

I also would love to buy from Wisteria Farms Cross Country Farms Sawmill River Farm Strasselin Stables and so many others but since space and money are both an issue it will have to be someday.


----------



## shelly (Mar 1, 2009)

BOY OH BOY if I only had $$$$$$





Thousand Oaks

Mountain Meadows

Roko Miniatures

Nostalgia

Wisteria

Triple K

Reece

Erica's Tiny Trotters

Whinny 4 Me

Ten L's

and many more I cannot think of right off hand!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 1, 2009)

REO said:


> Wow! Thank you SO MUCH Diamond, Jane, Mary, Dan and Julie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well Robin, If money was no object, I would be hitting you up for that little cutie! The Pooka is adorable.



*


----------



## Katiean (Mar 1, 2009)

Fikes have a stud I really like but he is more than I can afford and I don't have room.


----------



## Alisha514 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would love to buy from LKF a buckeroo son and a really nice filly from Erica.

Alisha


----------



## Sanny (Mar 1, 2009)

D&S

Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm

Taylor Pony Farm

Emerald Glen Farm

Jolie Cheval

Lucky Hart

The first farms that popped into my head.

We're fortunate to have horses from three of the six. We have three D&S minis/Shetlands, three minis from Buckeye WCF, and a mini/shetland originally from Jolie Cheval Farm. Dale and Shirley Lutke, Getitia and Les Matheny and Ann Linze are wonderful people who breed terrific horses.

We're planning to attend the Taylor Pony Sale this year and I've got my eye on a EGF pony.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

OH I remebered a few...

Crayon Box Miniatures

Mini-Go-Round Miniatures

Romandoro Miniatures

Fun E Farm Minis


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 1, 2009)

Money or no money, Triple K will be where my next mare comes from


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2009)

Nita, Shelly & Michele, you're SO SWEET!





Thank you!!

Nita's daughter Jodi has a full sister to The Pooka!

Michele, that little guy has my heart wrapped around his tiny hooves!

There are so many farms with great horses listed, I agree with those lists!

Maybe some day I can buy more horses!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 2, 2009)

> OH I remebered a few...
> Crayon Box Miniatures
> 
> Mini-Go-Round Miniatures
> ...




Wow, thanks! I didn't expect to make the list!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 2, 2009)

If money was'nt an option... I would purchas from:

Misty Moon Equine

Last Chance Miniatures

Arion Managment

Limestone

Critter Creek

+ a few others


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 2, 2009)

What a neat thread! Some definate farms LEAP to mind... But I'd have to say Rhapsody's Shetlands have stole my heart




SO, If I won the Lottery, here is a list of farms that I'd be heading to ASAP:

My Top 3:

Rhapsody's Shetlands

Star Struck Miniatures and Shetlands - I could see spending over $50,000. there!

Buckeye Walnut Creek Farms

Other Top Favorites, that fall closely behind ^:

Emerald Glen Farm

JC's Shetlands

Wallstreet Shetlands

LTD's Miniatures

Nostalgia Miniatures

Mountain Meadows

McCarthys Lakeside Stables

Erica's Tiny Trotters - I want one of those AMHR Shetland fillies!

Taylor Pony Farm - For a Heart Breaker filly or two!

Rivendell Miniatures

Riverdance Miniatures

First Knight Miniatures

Reece Miniatures


----------



## wildoak (Mar 2, 2009)

I am NOT repeat NOT buying horses right now



but if I were First Knight would certainly be high on my list, as would Limestone, Buckeye and several more. Jean at Dusty Lane always seems to have something on her webpage that catches my eye too.

Jan


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 2, 2009)

If money were no object, I would buy my granddaughter the best, most kick-butt competitive, yet gentle and best-friend mini I could find.

I am otherwise quite happy with what I already have.


----------



## Kitty (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a interesting post.





I am sure Janet at Limestone would be tickled to read this as she is also one of my favorite places to visit and my 2009 foal crop show that



and I love my Nighthawk son- Treasure !!!!

So in addition to Limestone I really like





Buckeye (going to visit this year)

Nostalgia- nice boys there!

Aloha Acres (but I go there and look!)

Lucky Hart - Renee knows I have been drooling for years

Mountain Meadows- but heck who doesn't

Taylor Pony Farm- got one of his special ones

Erica's- nice nice nice

Tibbs- always quality horses!

First Knight-drool drool

and about a 100 other farms I have been checking out. The quality keeps getting better and better all the time!!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

OH,,, since I have been sorta looking for a new boy, and IF he was for sale.....

My trip would start at Pondering Oaks for Happy Hooligan OK... I LOVE that boy. Then it would off the Baxters Painted Pasture to pick up Feature Attraction. After securing those two, I would head north to Traingle Acres (again) to aquire Shiner and Cookie (Cookie is actually a girl, but she is beautiful)!!!! Then my trip would take me right around the corner to Honey Bea Meadows to finally steal Simmons Stardust Starbuck!!!!!!

But if money was not a concern, my ultimate would be........ Raven Of Bird Haven (I am lucky enough to own 2 of his granddaughters).

Now back to reality


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't even read the thread, don't have to-

Erica's Taker would be the horse for me! Or anything at Stacy Scores place!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks you'all for mentioniong our farm - we are honored. The "kids" here at Mountain Meadows would probably love a change of scenery - 3 ft of snow, then drenching rains that turned to major floods, a bit of a break and now more rain --- arrrrgggghhhh --- we are really hoping that Spring and some dry weather is close or else all my kids are going to have their "thumbs" up looking for a ride outta here!

Stac


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have found plenty of drool-worthy horses right here in the Carolinas, so if I was looking for show horses, I wouldn't have to go far to get them! I can think of a dozen farms that I'd love to get horses from. Problem is, then they'd have to be shown. But I don't sleep well away from home, and the stress gives me migraines, so I guess that means I'd need to send them to a trainer. Well, I hear we have some good ones, not so far away from here, so I guess I could do that and still visit my babies sometimes. But who would keep the carrots from building up in the fridge? I'm sure CMHR could find a few volunteers!


----------



## SBrown (Mar 3, 2009)

Many thanks to those mentioning Thousand Oaks Ranch! It's an honor to sell horses to those pleased enough with our breeding program to come back and shop again. With 20+ foals expected this year....we'll certainly have lots to choose from





Sharman


----------



## Littleum (Mar 3, 2009)

I've wanted a Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch daughter in the worst way for the longest time.

I've wanted a Lucky 4 Galahad's Impressive daughter in the worst way for the longest time.

I've loved FAF Scout's Good Deed since he was a yearling. I'll take one of those.

A First Knight's Redi Or Not would be fabulous.

Celebration Tennesse Tribute daughter would be good too. Two of those.

I would find and buy McSperrit Bay Rum's Silver Shadow. An old lady now, doesn't matter. Same for FWF Love Is Blue.

A Brewer's Orion Starstruck daughter would be good too.

Find an old FWF Blue Patent daughter if any are still around.

And I'd buy Baubles from Tony.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm, what a toughy to answer as there's many!

Definitely if money was no issue Alliance Piano Man would be standing in my barn (course I don't think they'd sell him for any amount lol) And I wouldn't mind having Alliance Sign On The Dotted Line in my barn either!

Still holding out for a buckskin filly (or two) from Tami at Oak Park



*hint hint*





Reece's have a couple mares/fillies I'd love to have for crosses to my Doc





There's plenty more but I'd be here all day


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you to those members who thought of and mentioned my farm!!! I'm very flattered! I'm actually really reasonable on pricing so no one needs to rob a bank, BUT you may get saddled with a life long penpal when you buy a baby from me











Farms I hope to buy from in the future would be Erica (again, of course... looking for some bit of "Taker"), Limestone, Little Kings, Mountain Meadows, Zephyr Woods, and just too many really to list. I know that every week, there are a couple or so ads that really catch my attention on the sales board here but I'm NOT looking to buy right now _(really, I'm not... I swear!)_



:wink


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 3, 2009)

I would love to hear from some of the farms that we all mentioned if THEY were going to buy a horse where would it come from knowing that they have some of the best themselves.


----------



## Mona (Mar 3, 2009)

THANK YOU to those of you that felt my horses were worthy of making your "list"!




For being such a small farm, owning only 12 horses, that means a lot to me!


----------



## Orkie (Mar 3, 2009)

If money wasn't an object I would buy from CENTURY FARMS. I have a Bill Bailey son and I think he is the greatest. He gives you 110% of anything you ask him to do.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Mar 3, 2009)

Well if i could, i would buy a horse from SbarP minis in Iowa, i think they have some beautiful horses. Very pretty mares of all colors, great pedigrees, and i love thier stallions. I have heard they are great to deal with. One day it is my hope to have a S bar P horse in my barn.


----------



## Zipper (Mar 3, 2009)

If money wasnt a issue, because of getting them across the border, and a newbie, so I dont really know what is a show horse which is what I want to do I would buy from

Isles This N' That Farm because of the colour of her appy's.


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 3, 2009)

Im flattered being mentioned a farm to buy from, thanks a bunch!

There are so many farms with quality individuals its hard to just chose one. If money was truely no object at all, I would go with First Knights KC Pappas. Her stuff is spendy but high quality and my 2 mares go back to the same breeding she crosses with Hot Shot, so it would be just spectacular to have something like that in barn.

I want to add, that Heather with First Knights Dream Come True would be just as good for me. I tried to buy her colt Falcon and she kept him and gelded OMG, watch out everyone he rocks.


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 3, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Nostalgia Farms Silent Investor






[/SIZE]

Pecan Groves Chargers Customized








Joy


----------



## Devon (Mar 3, 2009)

Stasslein

Wall Street

D & S

Starstruck

Rhapsody's


----------



## Nostalgia (Mar 3, 2009)

backwoodsnanny said:


> I would love to hear from some of the farms that we all mentioned if THEY were going to buy a horse where would it come from knowing that they have some of the best themselves.


I would have to consider horses from Limestone, First Knight, Painted H Rach, Silver Meadows (awesome driving horses), and Avante!

Joy, thank you so much! I love Silent Investor and he is so sweet too - a perfect gentleman!!! If you are ever in the area give me a call and stop and give Investor a hug



I know he would love it!!!!

Thanks everyone!





Natalie


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 3, 2009)

It seem that everyone is WAY out there for us...

I really pleased with Emerald's Ridge Miniatures..

Which I have two mares from her and they are super sweet and loving temperment.

Also I did bought another mare from someone and used same sire (out of my both mares) and I loved my mare's sire and he is so sweet and beautiful deep black w/ wide blaze and one is blue eye and one is brown eye and he is LWO- and I will love to get another filly out of same parent as Coco.... But I can't...

I have 4 mares and 2 mare is due in this year..

So my hubby told me that I have to wait and see... hehe!!..

Here is the mares that is from Emerald's Ridge Miniatures.













This when she was clipped.. (In last year)





I think everyone need to feel blessed what they have in their pasture.

I do love to look at everyone's miniatures and they are beautiful out there.

I wish there is MORE miniatures breeders in close by us as like 30 mins away or 1 hour away..

There some website that I really liked and sometime it make me feel....

GO GET IT!!!... hehehe!!!...

I am very pleased what I have with our mares...

We don't have stallion but one of these day and it might be a surprise...


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks to those of you who would like Little America horses. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I'm thinking I will have to add one from Getitia's farm one day.





I also love Limestone and Hoofbeat Acres. There are many more.


----------



## twilightranch (Mar 4, 2009)

I would have to say....

*THOUSAND OAKS RANCH



*

ERICS TINY TROTTERS

MOUNTAIN MEADOWS

and many more I can't think of right now!


----------



## casilda (Mar 4, 2009)

There is one stallion that I just love and if he was for sale and I had the money it would be Alliance Piano man ! I think he is so beautiful


----------



## S Bar P (Mar 4, 2009)

S Bar P Miniatures is very honored to be mentioned in the company of these great breeding programs. The quality of the miniatures have advanced so dramatically since we started raising them in 1984. We are always seeking to improve our breeding stock to try to stay with the breed advancements in conformation and agility. So with that in mind we would love to add something from these great programs. Buckeye WCF, First Knight Miniatures, Lucky Four, Nostalgia Miniature, Triple K, and there are so many others. Neat thread it really gets my mind going thinking of the possibilities with out worrying about money.


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 4, 2009)

Though I classify myself as more of a "pony person" than a "mini person". If money weren't an option, I'd go to Dun-Haven Pony Farm to pick out something out of Mr. Dun's stallion Dun-Haven Fantabulas. Up to Dr. Taylor's to find a broodmare or two that are out of Michigan's Heartbreaker or Michigan's King Pin. Cathy Brubaker of FMF Pony Farm has some really nice ponies I wouldn't mind picking up. And as always, I'd check out what Roberts Family Ponies have for sale, even though they have good prices and I wouldn't need alot of money. Now these are all modern pony breeding farms.

If I had to go look for minis, D&S Stables might have a few that would catch my attention. Ann Linze of JC's Pony Farm will have some. Dr. Taylor will always have something.

As for classics, Hopwood's and Royal Pony Farm have always had quite a few nice classics. Dr. Wempe of Waulk-A-Way Farms has some really nice ponies. Ann Linze again.

Now of course, this is after I have already gone threw my own pastures and can't find what I'm looking for.


----------

